# ASM Metals Hand book Volume 14



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مارس 2010)

Forming And Forging​ 



SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rapidshare.com/files/2098474...olume_14_-Forming_And_Forging_AmirEleslam.pdf


----------

